# new taurus polymer JUDGE



## FishingBuds (Feb 22, 2011)

Sites Description:

Check out the revolutionary new Public Defender Polymer. This scaled-down model of everyone’s favorite combo gun, the Taurus Judge, still gives you the ability to fire your choice of ammunition—now in a size that fits in most pockets—also in a lighter, polymer body frame with new updates for improved handling and accuracy. Truly amazing! Just like its big brother, this little gun delivers amazing versatility and devastating firepower for self-protection. 






Has anyone held one yet? I don't know if I would like the polymer style but I digress :lol: 

Site Specs:

Model: 4510PLY-B2 Finish: Blue Status: Coming Soon 
Caliber: .410 GA /.45 LC Grips: Ribber 
Capacity: 5 Weight: 27.0 oz. 
Barrel Length: 2.5" Action: DA/SA 
Length: 7.65" MSRP: $570.00


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 24, 2011)

Talked to my local gun shop and they are not out yet  

so moving on :lol:


----------



## PartsMan (Feb 24, 2011)

It could have a little kick to it. 
Nice gun though. 
Would be glad to have it in the moment.


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a polished original version and love it! I considered getting the public defender instead but I didn't like how short the grip was... the last third of my hand had nothing to hold on to and with that kind of recoil I wanna have a good grip!


----------



## Outdoorsman (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not beleive in guns and I would never own one...

But if I did it would look something like this....


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 24, 2011)

What is that?


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 24, 2011)

its a taurus judge with the 6 inch barrel... they come in alot of different finish/metal combos.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a cool looking gun fb!!!!!! What are they gonna run when they are available?????


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 25, 2011)

lswoody said:


> That's a cool looking gun fb!!!!!! What are they gonna run when they are available?????




around $550 but the thing is, the gun shop said they was suppose to had them last year so he's not holding his breath :lol:


----------

